# What To Sub American 350l Chocolate Malt?



## Jimmeh (5/2/10)

what to sub for american 350L chocolate malt?

I'm thinking Thomas Fawcett Pale Choc... but would it have a similar flavour?
This is for a robust porter recipe ive found.

Cheers guys

Jim


----------



## bconnery (5/2/10)

Jimmeh said:


> what to sub for american 350L chocolate malt?
> 
> I'm thinking Thomas Fawcett Pale Choc... but would it have a similar flavour?
> This is for a robust porter recipe ive found.
> ...


I can't say for certain it would match the flavour but Pale Choc goes great in a porter for mine.


----------



## newguy (5/2/10)

If you have access to carafa, you could use 250g pale chocolate and 100g carafa to make up the 350g. The colour would be about the same and the flavour will be pretty close.


----------



## Fourstar (5/2/10)

newguy said:


> If you have access to carafa, you could use 250g pale chocolate and 100g carafa to make up the 350g. The colour would be about the same and the flavour will be pretty close.



Carafa Special I or II and use it in equal amounts of the original recipe. A nice smooth debittered(dehusked) choc malt


----------



## Peter Wadey (7/2/10)

Thomas Fawcett has not been available here for some years.

I would use Joe White Chocolate Malt if I wanted something about 350L. It comes in around 750EBC.

Carafa 2 is significantly darker.

Peter


----------



## bconnery (7/2/10)

Peter Wadey said:


> Thomas Fawcett has not been available here for some years.
> 
> I would use Joe White Chocolate Malt if I wanted something about 350L. It comes in around 750EBC.
> 
> ...


Not sure where you've been looking. 
I've been buying Thomas Fawcett around here for some years...

http://www.craftbrewer.com.au/shop/details.asp?PID=3658


----------



## Peter Wadey (8/2/10)

bconnery said:


> Not sure where you've been looking.
> I've been buying Thomas Fawcett around here for some years...
> 
> http://www.craftbrewer.com.au/shop/details.asp?PID=3658



My apologies.
I wasn't aware he had _any _shade of TF Chocolate malt in.
I notice it is only Pale though, and offering Bairds for the 'standard'.

My comment did not extend to base malt BTW, only the Choc, as per OP.
I was well aware he had those, don't worry! 

PW


----------



## bconnery (8/2/10)

Peter Wadey said:


> My apologies.
> I wasn't aware he had _any _shade of TF Chocolate malt in.
> I notice it is only Pale though, and offering Bairds for the 'standard'.
> 
> ...


Ah, ok. That didn't seem clear to me. It sounded like you had made a blanket call on TF malt...

I agree, only Pale Chocolate from TF that I have seen, as far as Chocolate related malts go.


----------

